# CO2 options...



## CJ Castle (31 Dec 2007)

Hi,

I'm thinking about getting the CO2 Dual gauge with solenoid from Aquatic Magic http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Regulator-Ele ... ViewItem... Has anyone had any experience with this regulator? Secondly, if I were to get this Regulator could I use JBL Proflora disposable CO2 cylinders? I'm pretty sure you can use almost any cylinder, but I want to make sure (and if anyone could suggest a cheaper disposable cyclinder that would work just as well?)...


----------



## GreenNeedle (31 Dec 2007)

The link doesn't work but if its the one I think it is its the Â£55 +shipping one.  Don't think it works with disposables.

I would suggest getting your hose, solenoid and needle valve from Aquarianversand on ebay:

Link to Aquarianversand Solenoid

Link to Aquarianversand Needle Valve

Then the second item down on this page is a disposable regulator which will fit all makes of disposable bottles.
WELD UK Regulator

Finally these bottles are cheaper than the JBL ones and have more content (3 bottles for Â£29
Link to disposable CO2 cannisters 

If you like the reg from AM and cannot find someone to refill fire extinguishers then you should buy each fire extinguisher full like Themuleous does.

You can dispose of both fire extinguishers and the CO2 cannisters when empty at any council tip.

Andy


----------



## CJ Castle (31 Dec 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CO2-Regulator-E...hZ015QQcategoryZ66794QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

Link working...


----------



## CJ Castle (31 Dec 2007)

Cheers for the links, SuperColey... I've been trying to find a link to LunaPet products for ages... I think I'm fairly taken with one of their complete setups...


----------



## GreenNeedle (31 Dec 2007)

If you go Lunapet then once the supplied unit runs out you may have to go the fire extinguisher route which is not a problem as Sam/Them has shown us the light on buying a new one each time. lol

Andy


----------



## CJ Castle (31 Dec 2007)

I've decided to go with your suggestion, SuperColey... But are those Disposable cylinders suitable for aquariums; it says " Use on Steel, Economical "...?


----------



## GreenNeedle (31 Dec 2007)

I have no casualties.

CO2 is CO2 wether it is in an aquarium labelled bottle or a welding labelled bottle.  Just make sure you buy CO2 and not Argon or CO2/Argon mix.

Andy


----------

